# Can't drag or drop my folders or files on Mac.



## mr. parker (Jan 18, 2007)

All of my folders and files won't move...they all appear locked or stuck in place.  I can select them and open them up...but I can't drag or move them anywhere.

I've run disk first aid on the computer and off the cd...but to no avail.  It says everything is fine.  I've tried switching account users and that didn't work either.  I'm truly at a loss on what I need to do to fix this.

If anyone could offer any advice or point me in the right direction...I'd truly appreciate it.


----------



## Flying Meat (Jan 18, 2007)

Which OS X version are you using?


----------



## mr. parker (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry...I'm using Tiger 10.4.8 which is running on a Dual 2 GHz PowerPC G5.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 18, 2007)

What mode of viewing are you in? Is it column, list or icon view? To change the way they are arranged go into icon view mode. Then go into the folder you want to arrange. Then go to the Finder menu item VIEW-> SHOW VIEW OPTIONS. Then select the way you want then to be arranged and select if you want it system wide or not. Then go back to your desired view mode.


----------



## mr. parker (Jan 18, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> What mode of viewing are you in? Is it column, list or icon view? To change the way they are arranged go into icon view mode. Then go into the folder you want to arrange. Then go to the Finder menu item VIEW-> SHOW VIEW OPTIONS. Then select the way you want then to be arranged and select if you want it system wide or not. Then go back to your desired view mode.



I usually prefer column...but either way I view them...they just won't move.  I can select the folders and/or any files...and even open them up...but I can't move or drag a single one.  This is effecting every folder or file on my Mac...they just won't budge.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 18, 2007)

Select your hard drive and 'Get Info' on it (command + I). Go to Ownership/Permissions/Details and make sure you have Read Write access for 'Owner' and 'Group' and for 'Others' make sure it's 'Read Only'.

If you have more permissions issues, you might want to make sure your user account is an 'Admin' account: System Prefs/Accounts (look at your account, should say 'admin' under it).


----------



## mr. parker (Jan 18, 2007)

Natobasso said:


> Select your hard drive and 'Get Info' on it (command + I). Go to Ownership/Permissions/Details and make sure you have Read Write access for 'Owner' and 'Group' and for 'Others' make sure it's 'Read Only'.
> 
> If you have more permissions issues, you might want to make sure your user account is an 'Admin' account: System Prefs/Accounts (look at your account, should say 'admin' under it).



I've set everything to those settings...still no luck.  One question about this though.  Regarding the 'Get Info' for my HD...what should I have selected for the Owner...should I use my Account Admin Name...or System?


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 18, 2007)

'Owner' is 'system' and 'Group' is 'admin'.

Is your user account an Admin account?

Can you create a new folder on your desktop?


----------



## mr. parker (Jan 18, 2007)

Natobasso said:


> 'Owner' is 'system' and 'Group' is 'admin'.
> 
> Is your user account an Admin account?
> 
> Can you create a new folder on your desktop?



Yes...my user account is an Admin account...just checked.

I can create a new folder...just not move it around.  Everything else on the Mac is running perfect...except being able to drag / move files or folders.


----------



## Flying Meat (Jan 18, 2007)

hmmm. I remember a problem like this with 10.2-ish, but nothing since then.
I doubt the fix for that OS version would apply here.

Select any recalcitrant document/folder and "get info" on it. 
What does it say about the access privileges?
Now do the same on the parent (the folder containing the file/folder you just checked.
What are the access privileges?

Are you comfortable with the Terminal.app?
You could check the permissions for those items from there as well (might be more informative).

Install anything new? Play with ACLs (sandbox fiddling)?

I don't know how many X11, unix type, command line... apps you have installed on the machine, but if all else fails, archive and install (preserving user accounts) the OS and see if that doesn't fix it.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 18, 2007)

Could be an OS X system issue. This article (for system 10.2.4, granted) recommends a reinstall of os x:
http://www.maclife.com/forums/post/666390

Have you repaired permissions yet? This might shake the problem loose:
apps/utilities/disk utility/repair permissions

You could also just create a new user account (delete it later) and call it TEST. You can then figure out if there's something wrong with your user account to make this drag/drop error happen.


----------



## mr. parker (Jan 18, 2007)

Ya know I've heard good things about Dragster 1.6...but everytime I try and download it from a site...all I get is page not found or something to that extent.  Does anyone know where I can find a working copy of it?  Who knows...it might help.  Otherwise I might try an Archive Install and see if that works.

I have repaired permissions many times and that hasn't helped either.  Tried a new user account to...but that didn't seem to be the problem either.  I'm not to familiar with Terminal so I'm kind of hesitant to try it.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 18, 2007)

Dragster here (v 1.0 11/2006): http://versiontracker.com/php/searc...arch&str=dragster&srchArea=macosx|osx&x=0&y=0

Also, try booting in Single User Mode and running a root repair:
reboot and hold command + S till you see black screen with white text/type fsck -f/type reboot when process completes.

If this doesn't work, you may have to do a reinstall of OS X to get your click/drag functionality back.


----------



## bobw (Jan 19, 2007)

Use this script - copy/paste in in your Applescript Editor;
===================================

set uid_ to do shell script "/usr/bin/id -u"



set ls_cache_file_ to ":Library:Caches:com.apple.LaunchServices-014" & uid_ & ".csstore" as string



try

    set ls_cache_file_ to alias ls_cache_file_

on error

    display dialog "Sorry, could not locate Launch Services cache file" default button 2

end try



tell application "Finder"

    activate

    set window_ to make new Finder window to ls_cache_file_

    display dialog "Move the selected file to the Trash and then restart your Mac."

end tell
========================================

Run from that window.


----------



## mr. parker (Jan 21, 2007)

Well...I ended up backing up all my files and doing an erase and install...problem fixed!  I hated to have to take it to that extreme...but at least everything has worked out.  I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for all the advice.  Now I'm off to install all my applications and put all my backed up files back on.


----------



## Kamille (Apr 16, 2016)

J


mr. parker said:


> All of my folders and files won't move...they all appear locked or stuck in place.  I can select them and open them up...but I can't drag or move them anywhere.
> 
> I've run disk first aid on the computer and off the cd...but to no avail.  It says everything is fine.  I've tried switching account users and that didn't work either.  I'm truly at a loss on what I need to do to fix this.
> 
> If anyone could offer any advice or point me in the right direction...I'd truly appreciate it.


just try restarting your computer the same thing happens to me all the time an I've tried everything an only thing that works is restarting


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 16, 2016)

2 things:
1.The OP, and the rest of the thread, was from 9 years ago, and fixed (in his case) by a backup and reinstall...
Much of what the OS X system does is quite different now from the OP's situation, even though it may seem similar to yours.
(The OPs OS X version 10.4.8 was updated several times after that time until release of later systems, and performance was often an issue with early released of Tiger - hard to remember now  )
However - 
2. Your "fix" seems temporary, so - similar to the OP, a reinstall may be something that you can consider, too.


----------



## emma24xia (Apr 22, 2016)

Move an item: *Drag* it, then *drop* it where you want it. To copy the item instead of moving it, hold down the Option key while you *drag and drop*. Add an item to the Dock: *Drag* it to the Dock. Place apps to the left of the separator line, and files and *folders* to the right


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 22, 2016)

emma24xia said:


> Move an item: *Drag* it, then *drop* it where you want it. To copy the item instead of moving it, hold down the Option key while you *drag and drop*. Add an item to the Dock: *Drag* it to the Dock. Place apps to the left of the separator line, and files and *folders* to the right


OK, I'll ask.... 
What do you do if none of those "drag n drop" items work? This is where the OP is (or was, *Nine years ago  )*


----------



## Whitehill (Apr 26, 2016)

Have we entered Time Machine™ accidentally?


----------



## dimipiraat (Sep 25, 2019)

I have the same issue: I can create and delete folders and I can copy files and folders, but I cannot move them. Tried drag and drop but won't budge, like OP. Very annoying. 

Don't feel like reinstalling to see if that would solve the problem.
I come from Linux, so comfortable with the command line and just using the `mv` command.

On MacBookPro14,1with macOS Mojave Version 10.14.6


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 25, 2019)

dimipiraat said:


> I have the same issue: I can create and delete folders and I can copy files and folders, but I cannot move them. Tried drag and drop but won't budge, like OP. Very annoying.
> 
> Don't feel like reinstalling to see if that would solve the problem.
> I come from Linux, so comfortable with the command line and just using the `mv` command.
> ...


Does it make any difference after you restart your Mac?

I suspect you will want to reinstall your macOS system, which should help.


----------



## dimipiraat (Sep 26, 2019)

DeltaMac said:


> Does it make any difference after you restart your Mac?


Restarting doesn't make a difference.



DeltaMac said:


> I suspect you will want to reinstall your macOS system, which should help.


Don't feel like reinstalling, so will just use command line workaround for now.


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 26, 2019)

You shouldn't have to go to the terminal every time you need to move a folder or two.
Does drag and drop work in another user account? If you don't have another user account, this might be a good opportunity to add a user (System Preferences/Users & Groups pane) just for a quick test.

Another possibility - if you have file sharing enabled (in System Preferences/Sharing pane), try turning file sharing off, then try to drag and drop.

I should also point out that when I say "reinstall", that would not normally mean anything more than a system reinstall, and NOT an erase and reload everything. Everything - all your files and apps - remain in place, but the system itself is reloaded, and your issues with the finder would likely be working again, less than 45 minutes, depending on the speed of your internet. And, if you have a bootable macOS installer already, that time would be even less.


----------



## dimipiraat (Sep 26, 2019)

DeltaMac said:


> You shouldn't have to go to the terminal every time you need to move a folder or two.
> Does drag and drop work in another user account? If you don't have another user account, this might be a good opportunity to add a user (System Preferences/Users & Groups pane) just for a quick test.
> 
> Another possibility - if you have file sharing enabled (in System Preferences/Sharing pane), try turning file sharing off, then try to drag and drop.
> ...


OK, I'm new to Mac/OSX so to me a reinstall sounds pretty drastic. Will read up about it.

Haven't tried on a different user account yet. And not sure if file sharing is on or off. Will also look into that.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 26, 2019)

Come back if you have more questions..


----------

